# Score cast interview with Conrad Pope



## dcoscina (Jul 20, 2014)

Any of you guys writing or wanting to write for real orchestra should check this out. Really amazing observations from one of the best orchestrators in Hollywood.

http://www.scorecastonline.com/2014/06/ ... nrad-pope/


----------



## Mike Marino (Jul 20, 2014)

+1; very informative


----------



## Peter Alexander (Jul 20, 2014)

VERY worthwhile. Thanks for posting this, David.


----------



## AlexandreSafi (Jul 21, 2014)

I think you've just come and shared with us possibly the greatest interview about the film scoring business one could ever listen to...
I will humbly add that this is even more relevant for sample-based composers...

Based on the number of views on this thread so far, if one thinks he's just this John Williams "pen & paper assistant" background guy, you're missing out:

-The LA scene, the money, the musicians, and the reality of the plentifulness of musicians around the world...
-Great info on what makes a good or bad film composer and a good or bad director of film scoring and precisely the kind of film composer you should aspire to be and the kind of directors you should strive working with... 
-MIDI and its effect on orchestration and the end result...
-Who an orchestrator really is or what his role is...
-The relevance of "knowing" the orchestra --- John Williams and Conrad Pope's advice on how to "really" know it...
-What gets the job done from what doesn't from a collaborator standpoint...
-Technology: The golden age of "film" music is today...
-On Don Davis, Shore, Desplat: The Matrix, The Hobbit & Godzilla...
-Money talks...
-The best mindset of a professional film composer...
-The importance of "the" theme(s)...
-On the importance of listening to other music...
-Some powerful and inspiring thoughts on John Williams as a human being, musician, his craft and what separates him from others...

Ultimately i felt this was a great and honest lesson on contribution, adaptability, and personal responsibility of our every choices as professionals, collaborators, filmmakers, composers, artists, craftsmen or musicians... 

Great quote from him (..1h18) _*"It's about the music that makes that film resonate as something that's important to all of us as people because...you know, as religion declines, i mean, the closest thing we have to a universal church is maybe.. the cinema..."*_

Thanks "A LOT" dc!


----------



## dcoscina (Jul 21, 2014)

Thanks guys. I've listened through twice and really got a lot out of it. If you want to learn a lot about orchestral writing, spend time with an orchestrator. I worked wfor William Stromberg for a little bit and I learned more about the orchestra than the three years I studied music in university. No joke.

Pope's anecdote about Williams comment about playing in an orchestra was spot on but I would add that if you are not able to do that then at least attend a lot of live performances and study conductors scores. 

As a slight side note, Mr Pope was very kind with his comments after listening to a piece I'd written in the style of Goldsmith's POTA.


----------



## Brian Ralston (Aug 1, 2014)

Thanks for listening guys! Cheers!

The next one will be equally as informative and something we have never done before.


----------



## Wibben (Aug 1, 2014)

When, Brian... When?! 

Seriously though, I F***ing love the Scorecast. Can't hear enough of them. Thank you, and all involved!


----------



## Brian Ralston (Aug 1, 2014)

Wibben @ Fri Aug 01 said:


> When, Brian... When?!
> 
> Seriously though, I F***ing love the Scorecast. Can't hear enough of them. Thank you, and all involved!



Probably later in August...it was already recorded (on one of the scoring stages here in LA). We just need to polish it up and trim some fat. And Deane and I need to do our intro segment still but he is traveling this week.


----------



## Cinesamples (Aug 1, 2014)

Brian Ralston @ Fri Aug 01 said:


> Thanks for listening guys! Cheers!
> 
> The next one will be equally as informative and something we have never done before.



Conrad is the man. As are you guys for doing this. And I look forward to the other thing... 

MP


----------



## MikeH (Aug 2, 2014)

Brian Ralston @ Fri Aug 01 said:


> Thanks for listening guys! Cheers!
> 
> The next one will be equally as informative and something we have never done before.



You got JW, didn't you Brian? I knew it! :D


----------

